# Fentanyl patch



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone had a fentanyl patch (for pain management after surgery) put on their chi? Any problems?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never had one on my Chis but one of the vet's I worked for used them for awhile. If they had the appropriate sized dosage in the patch, for pain management, they worked great. However, it's a serious controlled substance, easy to abuse, and because of the mode of delivery, has to be constantly monitored to ensure the dog doesn't lick or chew on the patch. The medication is absorbed through the skin so the owner must be careful handling around that area as well. We stopped using it when a client's child was inadvertantly affected by the medication. The dog had worked the patch loose on one side and when the child was holding the dog in her lap and loving on him, she obsorbed some of the medication through her thigh. No one realized the patch had come loose. We went back to injectable pain management for in hospital and oral meds for release to home. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I don't know of any dog related problems but there are safety issues to consider for the humans and other pets in the family as well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If they somehow chewed the patch off and ingested the fentanyl patch, it would be lethal. I think there would be too many risks. There are much safer methods of pain control.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would think that it would be used only when IM or PO meds are not going to be administered. In a situation where the animal couldn't be injected or couldn't stomach anything by mouth. 

I would thing the things that Lisa brought up would be concerns..


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks...that's what I thought too. I'm going to tell the vet no patch, just injectible meds for his stay in the hospital. Seems too risky.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if its the same thing or not, but Willy had a "patch" on when he came home after his amputation surgery. It just looked like a big piece of tape. They shaved the area under it so it would be on his SKIN (not fur). But I was told to take it off after 2 days and to be careful and just fold it in half and disguard in the garbage. Anyway, it caused no problems at all with us. However, Willy was very sore considering the surgery and he was in his playpen and taken out ONLY to pee for the 2 days it was on.

You can see it in this pic (Sorry, it is a shocking pic, I hope not to offend anyone with the pic)


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

> Tracilea said:
> 
> 
> > ...after his amputation surgery.
> ...


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

He was dropped by my cousins daughter :-(


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love willy <3


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> He was dropped by my cousins daughter :-(


Ohh poor Willy. That's probably why people always say chis aren't good pets for households with children, because they are just too delicate.


----------



## Starlite13 (Sep 9, 2009)

My Tizzy had a Fentanyl patch when she broke her leg. The vets shaved an area on the back of her neck and then the patch was put on and had a vetwrap bandage over it. It never moved or seemed to bother her. The drugs takes at least 24hrs to get into the dogs system so she also had other pain meds. She had it changed at the vets every three days. Didnt have any side effects and worked well for us.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Moochibaby, I think it depends on the child. If you have kids that are rough or careless then I guess its not a great idea to have a chi. My OWN kids are all very responsible and careful with the dogs. It was a total fluke that we saw my cousin and his daughters as we NEVER see them. They were not supposed to be there. I went over the rules with them and they were good all day except for when we were leaving and she picked him up. I opened my mouth to tell her to pleaee put him down, but Willy is a kisser and he licked her and I guess it startled her and she dropped him. I've seen it in my head a thousand times. I can't change it now. I would never have taken him there had I known there was going to be other kids there. As far as it always is, its only my kids and the other adults in my family.
But I think as long as your kids are careful and responsible like mine, its ok.


----------

